

Zune HD is official, heading your way this Fall - cellis
http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/26/zune-hd-is-official-heading-your-way-this-fall/

======
kierank
I get the feeling HD support was an afterthought just so "Zune HD" would make
sense. In my opinion adding HD support is pointless for a 480x272 screen; the
only useful HD feature is the ability to play on external screens.

~~~
antdaddy
From what I've read, the HD video support is focused on external screen
viewing. Microsoft will also be selling an optional Zune docking station with
an HDMI output.

I think HD also refers to the built-in HD radio receiver.

